# Mice!!!



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Yup... thats right... I am now the proud owner of two little brother mice.... 
My BF FINALLY gave in and for V-day he got me two little guys!!!\
The litter was VERY interesting... not the normal white ones I usually see... this time there was one white one, one white one with black spots, a black one with white markings (who I got), a Lilac one with red eyes (I also got), and a "long haired?" one.... I chose the two who were spending the most time together and also the friendliest with people <3

They are still REALLY shy, the black and white one (Ranger) seems to be a lot more out going and has sniffed my hand (neither will take food from me)... while the Lilac one, Valentine lol.... is bossy (I have caught him stealing fod from Rangers "hands" on more than one occasion..)

Imma get more pictures maybe tomorrow once they have settled down more <3


Ranger



































Valentine


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Just be careful with them together. As they age male mice get really territorial and can fight pretty badly. I would get them the biggest possible enclosure so they have places to get away from each other.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I miss my mouse Fred *wahhhh" he was a grey long hair that I used to put to sleep by rubbing his cheek. He was so sweet. He lived for two years. Good luck with them.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

MandiceP said:


> Just be careful with them together. As they age male mice get really territorial and can fight pretty badly. I would get them the biggest possible enclosure so they have places to get away from each other.


Working on that  all of the cages they sold were to small or bars to wide... went ahead and got 2 water bottles, 2 feed bowls, 2 excersize wheels, and two hiding places, just looking for a good sized home


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Shirleythebetta said:


> I miss my mouse Fred *wahhhh" he was a grey long hair that I used to put to sleep by rubbing his cheek. He was so sweet. He lived for two years. Good luck with them.


thank you


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, they are so cute!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

animallover said:


> Oh, they are so cute!


 
Thank you  XD


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Your welcome


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Gorgeous! I really want mice, but not whilst I'm living at home. And I have my 5 lovely boy rats, which are even better.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Gorgeous! I really want mice, but not whilst I'm living at home. And I have my 5 lovely boy rats, which are even better.


 
Thank you 

Aw, don't hate on the little guys! LOL :lol:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

They are SO adorable! Love the black and white one.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

aww so cuuuute! <3

i have mice too!!! a male (black&white) and a female (gray). they're brother and sister. they're separated. i'm working on getting another female or 2 for my EmmyLou.


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Your's are so cute too!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

chrissylee13 said:


> aww so cuuuute! <3
> 
> i have mice too!!! a male (black&white) and a female (gray). they're brother and sister. they're separated. i'm working on getting another female or 2 for my EmmyLou.


 

AW!!!!!
SO cute!!!
Thats what I want next (dont tell my BF).... a group of girlies <3


----------

